

The Recombinant DNA Debate: Berkeley lecture on gene splicing [Audio, MP3] - clawrencewenham
http://webcast.berkeley.edu/stream.php?type=download&webcastid=20357

======
clawrencewenham
The professor giving the lecture is Fyodor Urnov, and by the end of the
lecture he is on fire.

This lecture is part of Berkeley's webcasts of the MCB 140 General Genetics
course. It's a fantastic example of how great it is that anyone can now
download the lectures and materials of entire university courses.

